# Diesel Reliability



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 2010 335D (119k miles) as well as a 2014 GL 350 Bluetec (41k miles).

I just had the B Service done on my GL 350, 40k miles, almost 3 1/2 years old now. The wife's daily driver and our road trip car, so sees a mix of driving, but mostly around town, short trips.

The "engines" on both cars have been very reliable but to date I have had *zero* issues with MB. The 3.0l V6 is a workhorse and I see is a very popular engine used in work vans and small RVs, etc... My one and only gripe about the MB is the high cost of scheduled service, but I guess you must expect that if you are buying a Mercedes. The B service was $1,600 which covers all of the filters, oil, brake fluid change, fuel filter, Adblue, etc... I did get a 10% off coupon.:thumbup:

The 335D, other than the usual emission issues most of us have experienced, had the torsional damper go out, the screeching fan belt, and that is about it as far as the engine goes. It of course has way more miles on it.

Certainly most gassers would also have similar trouble free results, but for the MPG and torque, when you need it, the Diesel is the way to go.

I was looking at some of those smaller RVs built on the MB Chassis and they all use the 3.0l V-6 Bluetec. I'm surprised there aren't more RVs with Diesel Engines, a lot have the Chevy or Ford gas engines in them. It just seems natural that the diesel would be the preferred choice for that service.

Alas, it appears the diesel selections are getting fewer.:bawling:


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I had my VW TDI (ALH) Jetta for thirteen years and 180K with no issues. It never failed to start (even at -35°F) and never quit. On its last summer trip it produced 50+ mpg.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

You are looking at the wrong class of RVs. There are a lot of diesel RVs, especially in the Class A field. As with cars, a lot of people eschew diesels for one wacko reason or another, but there are a lot of As, as well as C Class diesel RVs. It is in the B class that there seem to be more gassers than diesels.

Those of us "in the know" love our diesels. REAL trucks don't need no stinkin' spark plugs.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> I have a 2010 335D (119k miles) as well as a 2014 GL 350 Bluetec (41k miles).
> 
> I just had the B Service done on my GL 350, 40k miles, almost 3 1/2 years old now. The wife's daily driver and our road trip car, so sees a mix of driving, but mostly around town, short trips.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would say MB scheduled service is necessarily more expensive than BMW. If you priced out the MB Schedule B service equivalent for your 335D, it probably comes out pretty close...probably $200-$300 difference doing a rough estimate in my area. Comparing SUV GL350 to X5d, you'd probably be right on the money price wise.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

imtjm said:


> I don't know if I would say MB scheduled service is necessarily more expensive than BMW. If you priced out the MB Schedule B service equivalent for your 335D, it probably comes out pretty close...probably $200-$300 difference doing a rough estimate in my area. Comparing SUV GL350 to X5d, you'd probably be right on the money price wise.


Yes, but I got the first 4 years, 50k miles free with BMW.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> Yes, but I got the first 4 years, 50k miles free with BMW.


well, you could also have had it included in MB by prepaying, too, right? :rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

imtjm said:


> well, you could also have had it included in MB by prepaying, too, right? :rofl:


That ain't happening.:tsk:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

You prepaid for it with BMW because it was buried into the car. Wasn't free...


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

FredoinSF said:


> You prepaid for it with BMW because it was buried into the car. Wasn't free...


It was "bundled." BMW doesn't just sell a car, they sell 50,000 miles worth of transportation, made up of a car and all the necessary maintenance to travel that first 50,000 miles. You can't buy just the car any more than you can buy the maintenance alone. BMW doesn't sell them separately.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I think we're saying the same thing. Bundled, prepaid, included, buried is all the same. It might be marketed as free, but can we all agree BMWAG is no charity and they don't do anything that would hurt profits. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Michael47 said:


> It was "bundled." BMW doesn't just sell a car, they sell 50,000 miles worth of transportation, made up of a car and all the necessary maintenance to travel that first 50,000 miles. You can't buy just the car any more than you can buy the maintenance alone. BMW doesn't sell them separately.


not anymore


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Just saying that a BMW 328d at $50k with 4 years 50k miles vs a MB C300d (if they had one) for $55k plus another $4-$5k for 4 years of service, the BMW is looking a bit more competitive.

Maybe it is all psychological?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Every so often I get an itch and start looking at new cars.

I noticed a ton of 2015 VW Jettas and Golfs, TDIs, with really low (like new) miles, under 1000 miles, and priced under $20k. What gives? Looks like the dealers are now stuck with these cars they cant unload.

I'm wondering what is the downside of my picking up on one of these deals? I don't have to meet any emissions in Florida, I'm assuming VW will continue to offer service for these. What is wrong with a low mile, like new, VW Jetta or Golf TDI for around $18k? Seems a bit like a steal to me.:dunno:

I was also looking at some MB E250 BT. I know the E class is a bit larger than the 3 series, but that seems to be the current model being offered by MB in 2014-2016 timeframe. I found one I liked, nearby, but the dealer wants like $50k for it and it has 20k miles, a 2015 CPO. I can find others further away which are comparable, many are 4-matic (all wheel drive) which I don't need or really want in South Florida. They are priced maybe $5 to $10k cheaper depending on miles.

I can't justify $50k on a two year old car with 20k miles when similar ones are $5-10k cheaper, and in one case I found a 2016 with 10k miles for $49k, similar options as well.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I took a new 540i on extended test drive in the hills in Sonoma co earlier today. 
Should. Not. Have. Done. That...


----------



## kevink4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> Every so often I get an itch and start looking at new cars.
> 
> I noticed a ton of 2015 VW Jettas and Golfs, TDIs, with really low (like new) miles, under 1000 miles, and priced under $20k. What gives? Looks like the dealers are now stuck with these cars they cant unload.
> .


I think that VW was finally allowed to sell the diesels caught with their emission scandal. Approved software fix made.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

FredoinSF said:


> I took a new 540i on extended test drive in the hills in Sonoma co earlier today.
> Should. Not. Have. Done. That...


:rofl:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Flyingman, that $1600 for your wife's B-check sounds crazy! Just had my wife's 48k B done on her '14 GLK with a MB Master-tech indy, and it was $350 and change. My first A (20k) on my GLE was $400, which is pretty good, considering that's in Canuck "Beaver Dollars."

I guess I was a fortunate dude with my 335D, having never had a major issue with it right to 200,000km before I traded to the GLEd, but the OM642 is a beast of an engine, 459 ft-lbs and ties to a 9-speed trans is amazing. Anything that pulls 7,300lbs and gets 30-32 mpg US empty at 70 and 24-25 in the city can't be all that bad. I loved my Bavarian D for almost 10 years, but my rickety old bones love the GLEd.

Cheers
DnA


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DnA,

I'd have to double check what all they did at that B service. They always seem to find something to tack on. The MB is expensive but it has run really well and trouble free, now going into it's 5th year. Almost paid off!:yikes:


----------

